# Etihad Towers vs Nation Towers



## Bristol2AD (Feb 26, 2015)

Thoughts please? We're after a 2 bed apartment, with a decent sized kitchen. We have an almost 2 year old daughter. Hubby will be working near the Corniche so location is good for us. 

Any advice would due greatly appreciated. If anyone lives in either of these towers can you let me know what the facilities are like? Does Nation Towers have a playground?


----------



## Adlia2015 (Apr 16, 2015)

I am keen to learn as well


----------

